

Microsoft: Users Spend 2 Billion Minutes a Day on Skype - paulschlacter
http://www.eweek.com/cloud/microsoft-users-spend-2-billion-minutes-a-day-on-skype/

======
nakedrobot2
And now we can complain about Microsoft when something is broken. Hey Skype,
what happened to all the landline phone numbers I used to have in my address
book?

